# minolta dynax 7d a good camera



## swales (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello all I just got my self a minolta dynax 7d or d7 and Iam very serious about doing photography as a job in the future. What I want to no is will this camera be good enough to see me through my training and as a pro.
Wats the best flash and lens to buy for it. 
I want to do wedding photography or portrait.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 3, 2012)

Hmm, possibly ... if your images are well composed, exposed with good image quality.

Who still shoots with 7D? - Dyxum forums - Page 1


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 3, 2012)

I am sure as you progress with your photography ... you will upgrade your camera at some point in time.
Master the Minolta first.


----------

